# Looking for a mini brown REPUTABLE breeder



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry I can't help you with a breeder as I don't know any mini breeders, but I just wanted to let you know that it is impossible to have a brown poodle with a black nose and eye rims. Some Browns may have darker brown pigment than others, but the pigment will always be brown. You probably just want to make sure that the lines you get your new poodle from don't have any fading in them, so that the dog will stay nice and dark. If they carry a progressive graying gene then they will end up cafe au lait, or silver beige. And some regular Browns may also fade as they get older. Just look for someone who has really dark lines and that doesn't have cafe, silver beige, silver, or blue in the lines. Ideally you could get from a breeder who only breeds brown and black. That way they should all keep very nice dark coats. Best of luck in finding your new pup and sorry to hear of the loss of your girl


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!

try there they list by state and color


----------



## Saphira2021 (Apr 17, 2013)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Sorry I can't help you with a breeder as I don't know any mini breeders, but I just wanted to let you know that it is impossible to have a brown poodle with a black nose and eye rims. Some Browns may have darker brown pigment than others, but the pigment will always be brown. You probably just want to make sure that the lines you get your new poodle from don't have any fading in them, so that the dog will stay nice and dark. If they carry a progressive graying gene then they will end up cafe au lait, or silver beige. And some regular Browns may also fade as they get older. Just look for someone who has really dark lines and that doesn't have cafe, silver beige, silver, or blue in the lines. Ideally you could get from a breeder who only breeds brown and black. That way they should all keep very nice dark coats. Best of luck in finding your new pup and sorry to hear of the loss of your girl


Yes, you understood what I wanted. Thanks for the kind words and advice.


----------

